
Madeup: A Programming Language for 3-D Models - MarcScott
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1975355456/madeup-a-programming-language-for-3-d-models
======
argimenes
It would be interesting to see a comparison of LOGO and Madeup sample
programmes ...

